# Skinny almost 2 year old GSD



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey all! My girl River will be 2 on the 2nd of May and I have never seen such a skinny dog before, apart from a greyhound! You can see her hip bones, all her ribs and her spine. Brushing her is horrible as the defurminator bounces along her spine and I feel like I'm going to hurt her. Last time I was at the vets they said she was a little lean, but that it was ok, she seems even worse now, and tends to be looking for food all the time. I know dogs would eat until they're sick but I'm actually quite concerned. 
















Hard to see cause she doesn't stand or sit still for very long unless she's asleep, in which case it's hard to tell she's so skinny because her back legs cover her waist. I was just wondering if I should change her food to something a bit higher in protein perhaps?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. 

Go back to your vet and see how much weight she has lost in the interim. 

If she is the same weight, then you might want to increase the amount you feed and see if that helps.

If she has lost weight, then suggest to your vet to do bloodwork. Check for EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency), SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth), Vitamin B levels, and Thyroid, and anything else the vet can think of. For the EPI test, she will have to fast for at least 12 hours. 

EPI would be my first thought, for her age, and the breed, the fact that she is always hungry and thin. 

I have a girl who is 3 and very thin. Only she only eats when the stars align properly and everything is well with the world. Frustrating. But I did do the testing just to be sure.

Also, what are you feeding and how much, and how many times a day? How is the stool?


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

She's been on Adult Supercoat. She gets fed once a day, in the evenings, 2.5-3 cups a day. Her stool is easy for her to pass, not too solid, but not too soft either. I would know, she pooped in my bedroom the other morning cause I wasn't quick enough to let her out. I shall get her to the vets tonight, to at least do a weight test and see if it's changed at all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is this the stuff?
Adult Dog Food with Real Chicken - Supercoat

I see that has 22% protein and 10% fat. I think that is a little low on both. First, see what the bloodwork yields, so we can rule that out, because it won't matter what you feed if she is has EPI or SIBO, that will need to be treated in order of the dog to start gaining again. But if that comes back ok, you might want to switch to something with a higher protein/fat content.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Apple, along with the blood work to check for what Selzer suggested also take in a stool sample to check for parasites and how she is absorbing nutrients from her food or is she passing them through. Is she getting a probiotic with her meals? There are some very knowledgable people on this board who can help you out, Carmspack is one you may want to PM.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice!  And yes, that's the food. I've been thinking of switching her to Earthborn Primitive Natural which has 38% Protein and 20% Fat. I will try the food switch first, as we are a little strapped for cash (failed businesses make me sad and broke) and the vets charge an arm and a leg for blood tests, so we will have to save for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Athena, my girl who will be 2 in May too, was the same way. She has SIBO and does not absorb her nutrients properly. She came back negative for EPI. She was on the low side of normal for pancreatic function but not low enough to be EPI. She now takes a monthly B12 shot. She gets a 1/8 tsp tylan powder with each meal, to keep bad bacteria from not taking over. I also give her 1tsp Sunday Sundae daily with greek yogurt with her kibble. Sunday Sundae changed Athena's life! She is now putting on weight, diarrhea and vomiting have stopped, and her energy level is through the roof!My baby girl use to just lay around and never play but now she is a crazy lady. Her food is also key I keep her on a grain-free diet! Low in fiber is important. Also I avoid poultry, I feed only Salmon and fish based foods only!!
If you are concerned, please take to the vet now! I thought she was naturally skinny and blew it off. Then she began to vomit one day and could not hold anything down. Her vomit turned to blood and I rushed her to the vet. She was in pancreatic distress and had to be on IV fluids for 4 days. Nothing is scarier than your baby in the hospital for 4 days Good luck with your baby!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Apple said:


> Thanks so much for the advice!  And yes, that's the food. I've been thinking of switching her to Earthborn Primitive Natural which has 38% Protein and 20% Fat. I will try the food switch first, as we are a little strapped for cash (failed businesses make me sad and broke) and the vets charge an arm and a leg for blood tests, so we will have to save for a couple of weeks.


Please do not do this. 

38%/20% will most likely make your dog sick. I am sorry, and folks can correct me, but a decent protein to fat ratio for GSDs is something like 26/16. 

The thing is, I wasn't going to mention this at all, because it is important FIRST to see if she is having an issue that CANNOT be corrected by diet alone, like EPI or SIBO, parasites is another. I know dogs get low thyroid function, I am not sure about high thyroid function, but these things are only going to get worse if you do not figure them out before trying dietary changes. Dietary changes are something that can throw a healthy dog's system for a loop, especially if we go from 12% protein to 38% protein, and from 10% fat to 20% fat. If your dog has an issue where excess fat complicates matters, for instance, the fat content in the food you are suggesting will cause her to lose weight and condition. 

Please go to your vet. Beg, borrow, or steal the money for the testing and do this first. Then you will be able to make the right dietary and lifestyle changes.


----------

